# favorite color glo-bug



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

was at the store today and was baffled by the array of colors available.
I personally have just gone with chartreuse for high murky water and a pale egg color for lower clear water. Bought up some baby pink and steelhead orange (with a name like that it should be good) today. I have heard of people using blue too???? any opinions>


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

in the fall I prefer something bright. like chartreuse, and hot pink. in the spring, anything works for me really.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Blue does work ..lol... Pink is 90% of what I throw!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Hot pink.
Mike


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

.........tom blue does not work :B , but that stupid pink crap takes the cake


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Blue is good when the water is clear and low,not my favorite time to fish but I have done it in the past.
Most of the time peach or apricot shades are my go-to colors,usually on a #12-16 depending on how clear the water is.Tie them on a straight or down eyed hook as up eyes are for snells and when you tie directly onto the up eye you lose fish cuz of the angle. BTW,speaking of hooks,my recent fav egg hook is the daiichi 1650 in sz 10 which actually comes out to about a sz 13 when compared to tiemco 2488H , which is a good egg hook in it's own right,TC1


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

peach with an orange dot.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

With various color blood dots...And a small baby blue egg in the winter. I tie most of my egg flies on Eagle Claw style #42 Lazers.

Dan


----------

